# How many times a week do you have class



## rachel (Nov 10, 2002)

I wanted to take a poll and see how many classes you can go to a week at your school. Mine is twice a week. 3 times is optional. Does anyone take class every day? Should I be in every day?


----------



## c2kenpo (Nov 10, 2002)

Rachel,

This first depends on the school. Some schools such as ours offer classes 5-6 times a week for different ranks. Others I have seen classes as limited to 1 time a week!.

Here is my tip. I train when I can. If I get my work done and can be in my class 3-4 time a week then great! If not..and I miss the whole week then I miss. I at least try to average 2-3 a week if I can this gives me time to assimilate the info that I am learning.

For you if your school offers available class times and you can make it great! More power to you. Glad to see you are enthusiastic about your new found journey.

Dave
:karate:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 10, 2002)

The one I used to goto had classes 6 times a week, I went to about 3-4 on average.  I've been to another small school that offers classes 2 times a week.

Train as much as *you* want to train.  Have the desire to train 16 hours a day and the persevernce to see it through? Then go for it! But most of us (like me for example) can't train that much.  I suggest going 3 times a week but if you only go twice thats great too.  2 times is all I do a week right now.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 10, 2002)

I only get into class 1 day a week. The other 6 days are spent at home during the evening practicing sets, forms, techniques.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm in class at minimum four days a week.  There's class five days, but I have to miss a day so I can do my homework.  I'd be there five days if I wasn't still in school.

Train whenever you can. I'd say a minimum of three days a week as a beginner, because if you go less often than that, you tend to forget stuff.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 11, 2002)

My school is open 6 days a week (Mon. - Sat.)  There are several classes offered on each of those days, so depending on your experience and ranking one can train several times a week at my school 

When I first started in Martial Arts I used to train 3, maybe 4 classes at most a week.  Lately, however, I've been preparing for our black belt test which we had last weekend.  So, I had been training 6 days a week, and participating in up to 9 classes to be well prepared.  I guess you can call me a TKD training addict but I just enjoy going to my dojang and working up a really good sweat    :karate:

Since the test is over I'll be scaling back my training schedule to a more reasonable level, how sad  
At least my old bones will appreciate the change!


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 11, 2002)

At a minimum 5 classes, but maxing out at 6 classes per week, is where I am. I can stay here for a while, but I'm aiming for sustainable goals...


If you kids end up at .50 percent or less and I done answer, email me at csnell @hotmail.com.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 11, 2002)

Seig and I offer classes for adults  Mon-Fri evenings and Kids classes 3 evenings a week. Private lessons are available on Saturday by appointment.

Not everyone is able to make it every night.  Some adults come 5 nights some come just one depending on their life schedule.  

Some of the kids make it every class, others aren't able to. 
We follow the I.K.K.O. curriculum and are quite rigid. If a student only comes to class one night or 2 a week, they fall behind the others who make it to all.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 11, 2002)

My instructors studio has a very flexible schedule.  You can attend classes, both children and adults up to 6 days a week and you can attend more than one class a day of you choose.

At the moment I am doing 4 classes a week, for a minimum of 2 hrs a day.  The higher belts are allowed to attend the lower belt classes as long as they realise that they will only be working on lower belt techniques and anything new will have to wait for their appropriate class.

He also has what he calls "Extra Help" classes running for 30 min each day.  Where if you've fallen behind you can attend.  No workout, just various basics and techniques for that class.

I think he worked it out once that if you where a real "training nut" you could attend upto 13 adult classes in a single week.  I'm not that crazy thankfully, I don't usually train on the weekends, unless there is a seminar or the like.  Weekends are my time off.

Dot


----------



## Kirk (Nov 11, 2002)

We have 4.  In order to keep my wife happy, I go to 2 classes
per week.  If I miss a class one week, then I'll attend 3 the 
following week, so I keep it at an average of 2.


----------



## thesensei (Nov 11, 2002)

When i first started training, we only had one class a week, but it was mostly private lessons.  now, the school i'm working out in has classes 6 days a week.  depending on my schedule, i go from 2-5 days a week.  the more the better!!

jb


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 11, 2002)

Fellow Artists,
 In theory I have option to train 12 hours a week, encompassing three diffrent arts, at three seprate locations, and two diffrent schools. But I've found my limit is around eight in one art, then trading hours from that art for the others. Any more and my school work suffers and I get burnout. Of course that doesn't count the hours helping around the school, changing the sign, assiting in class. There was an idea floating around for me to just live there. I wonder what Mstr. T would charge in R&B......


----------



## qizmoduis (Nov 11, 2002)

I go to 2-4 sessions per week, depending on how angry my wife is.  

Unfortunately, I rarely get the opportunity to practice at home, so I pretty much have to rely on class-time training.  Luckily my studio allows us to come to as many sessions as we like.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Nov 11, 2002)

I just recently found out class is going to be 2x per week for my school now.  I think this is great overall, but I am concerned.   To go to class I drive 90 miles one way.  The distance does not bother me, but the time away from family does.  that translates to an extra 6 hours away just to drive.  

I will be lucky to make it 1 time per week for the next 6 to 8 months.  I think my instructor would be somewhat willling do some privates, So it may not be as serious as i think.  There are a couple of local Goju schools but I am interested in Kenpo and would like to stick to one art for now.  

If I could, I would train every day in school.  I like the feel.  It helps get me into the right mindset.  I do practice @ home but maybe not as diligently as I would if I could make it to class every day.  


I would suggest taking advantage of every training opportunity you have, time permitting.

Good Luck

Jeremy


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 12, 2002)

I offer classes 6 days a week, all classes open to all people, with the exception of kid's class being kid's only.


----------



## Seig (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDave _
> 
> *I offer classes 6 days a week, all classes open to all people, with the exception of kid's class being kid's only. *


I think most of my adult's would still qualify, unless you go by literal age.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Nov 13, 2002)

In our school an adult can take 4 classes per week(1 hour classes). If they join the long term program(black belt club) then they can take 5 classes per week, and once you hit blue belt you can take 6 classes per week. The same holds true for youth classes ages 7 to about 12. The 4,5, and 6 year olds get 3 1/2 hour classes per week.

I try to attend 3-4 classes per week, but I also help teach 3-4 classes per week, so you could say I get 6-8 classes per week because you do learn so much more when you have to teach someone.


----------



## rachel (Nov 13, 2002)

the reason I asked everyone is that my school offers 2 classes a week, 3 optional for an hour each. If I wanted more I guess I could do private lessons or maybe they"ll add more classes. It sure is addicting though.


----------



## Seig (Nov 14, 2002)

Kust remember, no one can ever have enough class!  Some can have a severe lack of it though!


----------



## Brother John (Nov 14, 2002)

> I just recently found out class is going to be 2x per week for my school now. I think this is great overall, but I am concerned. To go to class I drive 90 miles one way. The distance does not bother me, but the time away from family does. that translates to an extra 6 hours away just to drive.



It's a tough situation. Juggling your martial arts journey with all the other, very important things in your life... especially family! That's a big one. Like me, your family is young, these are the crucial years no doubt about it!! Your zeal in class and your effort on your own is obvious to me and all your classmates. Going once a week will not restrict you. The Monday night class is mostly for the new white belts that recently joined and are about to join, as well as a couple of guys who have the same rank as yourself but have been 'out of it' for about 2 years and have some rust to be beaten off of them. Monday night is 2 hours, Saturday morning is 3. If you have to chose only one to come to, chose the Saturday. It will be geared more toward your next level anyway. Privates are not just possible, but I'd be more than happy to give them! Good discount as well. I'll help you in any way that I can.
Give me a call, I'll explain even more.
I understand your delima 101% and want to give you the support that you need.
Your Brother and teacher
John


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 14, 2002)

Right now Im set up to work out 4 nights a week. I'm lucky to have a very good instructor and close friend who gives up plenty of time to train. I consider myself very lucky. So untill my shift at work changes and screws that up Im very happy! 

Other schools around my area (tkd, shotokan, etc) the average seems to be about 3 nights a week any more it gets very expensive!


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> * Privates are not just possible, but I'd be more than happy to give them! Good discount as well. I'll help you in any way that I can.
> Give me a call, I'll explain even more.
> ...




Do you finance??? HAHAHHAHAHHAHA good seeing you back on the board brother!! When are you gonna come work out with me and Jeff again??


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> When are you gonna come work out with me and Jeff again?? [/B]



That should be Jeff and I.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 14, 2002)

<english teacher>

Since you pointed it out...

actually, in that case "Jeff and me" would be correct.  

The trick is...take "Jeff" out of the equation... you wouldn't say "come work out with I again" would you? no...it sounds weird.  you would use "me".  If you would use the word "me" when you don't have a second person, you would use the word "me" when you do.

You use "I" in phrases like "sarah and I are going to the store"  because you would say "I am going to the store."  not "Me am going to the store."  

You would use "me" in phrases like "Come with Jeff and me."  because you would say "Come with me." not "Come with I."

</english teacher>

-N-


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *<english teacher>
> 
> ...



I stepped WAY out of my boundary there.  I was never good at English anyway.  But i just somehow always remember hearing that it should be that way when it is said.   
I am sure as you read my posts you will clearly be able to tell that my english isn't how it is supposed to be.


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *I stepped WAY out of my boundary there.  I was never good at English anyway.  But i just somehow always remember hearing that it should be that way when it is said.
> I am sure as you read my posts you will clearly be able to tell that my english isn't how it is supposed to be.   *





HA!!!! :rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *HA!!!! :rofl: *



I will get my revenge!!!!:cuss:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *<english teacher>
> 
> ...



Hey Nightingale, thanks for that English lesson! 
I always did struggle in English class, couldn't get the "me and I" right among other things  
I'll have to print out your post for future reference  

I always like to be schooled...


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *<english teacher>
> 
> ...



I didn't thank you Nightingale.  Thanks for the lesson...i am sure i will NEVER forget it!


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 14, 2002)

You're welcome.

I don't normally correct people's grammar online, but since someone already did, I figure you should at least have the correct correction! LOL.

As a sidenote, as long as I'm in grammar mode:

Your - belonging to you...your bike
You're - you are... You're going shopping

Too - also... you're going too?
to - a preposition... you're going to Chinatown too?
two - the number 2

There - a place... Put it over there.
Their - belonging to them... their bike
They're - they are... They're going to Chinatown too.

Its - belonging to it.  Possessive, even though there's no apostrophe... Its bike.
It's - It is.... It's raining.  If you can't substute the words "It is" for it's, don't use the apostrophe.  You wouldn't say "It is bike" you would say "its bike" meaning "the bike belonging to it".  

Homonyms (words that sound the same but are spelled differently and mean different things) drive me crazy when people mix them up.  Its probably my number one grammar pet peeve.

shutting up now.

Nightingale


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 14, 2002)

hey we are supposed to be warriors AND scholars  It is applicable!


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 14, 2002)

LOL.


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *That should be Jeff and I. *



Maybe he actually meant..."When are you gonna come work out with me, (gawd, I know jeff will be taggin along also so I might as well mention his name as well) and Jeff again?? (There that should keep me out of trouble unless some jr. english teacher comes on and corrects my grammer....oh, that would never happen this is a Kenpo board...:rofl: )

jb


----------

